# dettol for disinfecting ??



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hello, does anyone here use dettol to disinfect their loft and water feeders?? is it safe to use dettol?? and how do you guys disinfect a wooden loft, wash it ?? or just spray and leave it to dry????


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

if it isnt safe can anyone recommend a good disinfectant that is available in india


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You need to be very careful as fumes from some of these disinfectants can be toxic/lethal to pigeons. 

Best thing you can do, is move your pigeons into another location while you clean and disinfect their coop, when you find a non-toxic one. *


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I have washed my rabbit's wooden enclosure with dettol but the rabbit was not in there then but I again washed it with plain water to minimize its toxicity if remained.

I think you can get permithrin sprays at seeds shop where they sell agricultural stuff. After cleaning the loft, it is good to spray permithrin in the corners.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you skyeking and kiddy... i can move them to another cage for sometime, but using a toxic thing in their home, doesnt feel good...i have read some bird forums and all said to be careful with dettol.
I have found a recipe to make a natural disinfectant.
3 cups of hot water
3 tablespoons of baking soda
3 tablespoons of lemon juice
All this put into a spray and sprayed around the loft, this seems very safe and natural


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

And kiddy, i use mortein lal hit to spray inside loft as well as on pigeons feathers. It is nothing but cypermethrin. Jass recommended it when i had a huge lice problem. 
Do you know where can i find baking soda ?? IN general store or health food store??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

naresh j said:


> Thank you skyeking and kiddy... i can move them to another cage for sometime, but using a toxic thing in their home, doesnt feel good...i have read some bird forums and all said to be careful with dettol.
> I have found a recipe to make a natural disinfectant.
> 3 cups of hot water
> 3 tablespoons of baking soda
> ...


That isn't going to disinfect. Here is a link about tests done with it.
http://www.waterandhealth.org/household-disinfection-101/


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

naresh j said:


> Do you know where can i find baking soda ?? IN general store or health food store??


You will get it at general store. Baking soda is nothing else but "khane wala soda". Your mom must be having in kitchen. We use it in cooking.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes we do have it in our kitchen.... but dont know how effective disinfectant it is..
DO we have virkon s in india?? Or do you know any disinfectant that is safe for pigeons??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Baking soda is not a disinfectant.
Did you look at the link?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yeah, check out the link, that is basic but will work, if you cannot a disinfectant cleaner.*


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

naresh j said:


> Yes we do have it in our kitchen.... but dont know how effective disinfectant it is..
> DO we have virkon s in india?? Or do you know any disinfectant that is safe for pigeons??


I have no idea about it. Have you tried getting permithrin sprays from seed stores? 
The link Jay has posted mentions Chlorine bleach as an effective disinfectant and also hydrogen peroxide. We can easily get them here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kiddy, permethrin sprays are for insects. Not disinfecting. 
Bleach and water will disinfect, but not if the surface is dirty. You have to wash it clean first, then disinfect with bleach water. And the smell of bleach is very strong. The birds would have to be removed while you disinfect, then air it out and allow to dry before bringing birds back in.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh yes sorry for that. 
Actually I meant to say for parasitic control. Not exactly for bacterias etc microbes. Because in India usually pigeon loft could have parasites so that was in mind, not for microbes which is this thread for. Sorry Naresh. 
I think bleach and hydrogen peroxide are good.


----------

